# PAT



## SB2114 (Nov 1, 2020)

Hello, I was just offered a job at an agency that has a PAT. I was wondering if there were any specific workouts I should be doing in the upcoming weeks to help prepare for this? Anything is helpful.

Best


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 1, 2020)

If the agency requires a PAT, then you should contact them to find out what it consists of.

Most PATs consist of some type of bending, climbing and lifting.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 1, 2020)

First off, a good overall fitness program that blends strength and endurance that you're comfortable with should be a basis for your own overall fitness. Firefighting involves a LOT of bending, climbing, pulling, crawling, and lifting. It also requires a LOT of endurance. You can be the biggest beast of a person but if you have no endurance, you won't last long. Conversely if you have a ton of endurance but no strength, you're just not literally going to be able to muscle things around like you need to, even though you can outlast everyone else around you. 

Find out what the specific requirements of the department's PAT is and train for that. For many years, the City of Sacramento used its own in-house PAT. Now they're using the CPAT. Don't assume that once you've completed the PAT that you'll never have to do it again. Once upon a time I did the Sacramento City Fire PAT back when they ran their own. Relatively speaking, I had no upper body strength, but tons of leg strength. There were portions of the PAT that I just blasted through and some that I struggled with. I never passed... but that's because I focused on the wrong areas of strength development.


----------



## SB2114 (Nov 1, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> First off, a good overall fitness program that blends strength and endurance that you're comfortable with should be a basis for your own overall fitness. Firefighting involves a LOT of bending, climbing, pulling, crawling, and lifting. It also requires a LOT of endurance. You can be the biggest beast of a person but if you have no endurance, you won't last long. Conversely if you have a ton of endurance but no strength, you're just not literally going to be able to muscle things around like you need to, even though you can outlast everyone else around you.
> 
> Find out what the specific requirements of the department's PAT is and train for that. For many years, the City of Sacramento used its own in-house PAT. Now they're using the CPAT. Don't assume that once you've completed the PAT that you'll never have to do it again. Once upon a time I did the Sacramento City Fire PAT back when they ran their own. Relatively speaking, I had no upper body strength, but tons of leg strength. There were portions of the PAT that I just blasted through and some that I struggled with. I never passed... but that's because I focused on the wrong areas of strength development.





ffemt8978 said:


> If the agency requires a PAT, then you should contact them to find out what it consists of.
> 
> Most PATs consist of some type of bending, climbing and lifting.




This is much appreciated. I was told that it's pretty much a back and forth of 50m while carrying equipment starting with a fire extinguisher, moving all the way up to the jump bag, EKG, med bag, and airway bag all at the same time. I've been conditioning myself by doing a lot of cardio and legs, I've recently started on upper body again and I'm hoping that this is gonna help out. I do have a friend on my volley squad who used to work for this exact agency, hence how I got the information, but he gave very vague workout routines and wasn't that helpful. I also contacted the coordinator who issued me the job offer and I still haven't received anything back regarding the actual PAT, just saying he's excited for me and that he is impressed with my work.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 2, 2020)

Sounds like a very easy PAT. Just work on the cardio and think of how best to strap the equipment to your body or carry it if it has straps or handles.


----------



## Emily Starton (Nov 6, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> Sounds like a very easy PAT. Just work on the cardio and think of how best to strap the equipment to your body or carry it if it has straps or handles.



That's the most important thing.


----------

